# My boy Saber



## Candace (Sep 13, 2012)

I'd like to finally introduce you to my new little guy Saber


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Candace (Sep 13, 2012)

6 weeks old here I get to bring him home on the 20th


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## mosul210 (Mar 23, 2012)

Congrats! hope to see pics of him growing up


----------

